# Which Router for Raised Panel



## baldeagle5 (Oct 23, 2010)

I'm not new to woodworking but I'm new to making raised panel doors. I have a 2 1/4hp Bosch fixed and a 3 1/4 hp Bosch plunge router. Both fit in my router table but it's a pain changing them and the smaller one is in there now. I know the higher hp would be best for use with a Freud raised panel bit with cutter, but has anyone used a 2 1/4 hp model successfully with this size and type of bit? And while we're at it, what are the goods and the bads about using a bit this size?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi 

Both routers will do a fine job the 2 1/4 HP needs more than 3 passes at the panel BUT think about using the Vertical Raised Panel Router Bits
MLCS Raised Panel Carbide Tipped Router Bits 2

Takes the load off the 2 1/4 HP, you can make a simple jig for the router table that makes it a easy job on the standard router table..


See my uploads for snapshots of it..

======





baldeagle5 said:


> I'm not new to woodworking but I'm new to making raised panel doors. I have a 2 1/4hp Bosch fixed and a 3 1/4 hp Bosch plunge router. Both fit in my router table but it's a pain changing them and the smaller one is in there now. I know the higher hp would be best for use with a Freud raised panel bit with cutter, but has anyone used a 2 1/4 hp model successfully with this size and type of bit? And while we're at it, what are the goods and the bads about using a bit this size?


----------

